# Subwassertang and super glue?



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never glued it, though you could try with a small portion of what you have. 

I tied mine to some wood with a thread. And actually, the thread disintegrated before the subwassertang was attached, and I thought all of it died. Then it sort of "rose from the dead" and started regrowing spontaneously from some of the spots where it had been tied. I was pleased with the result, but I'm not really sure what happened there.

I've read lots of warnings about not letting it dry out. If you have wood already submerged, then you could put a little blob of subwassertang and hold it in place with a dark colored zip tie.

If your wood isn't submerged yet, I'd probably at least get it waterlogged, then zip tie it.

If you're going for a "subwassertang bush" the classic method is to spread it out on a rock, then cover it in hairnet and tie at the bottom. I've been trying this for a while, but I used a scrubbie instead of a hairnet and it's taking forever to grow through the smaller holes.

When you find out what works for you, then come back and let us know for the next time.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

jrh said:


> If you're going for a "subwassertang bush" the classic method is to spread it out on a rock, then cover it in hairnet and tie at the bottom. I've been trying this for a while, but I used a scrubbie instead of a hairnet and it's taking forever to grow through the smaller holes.
> 
> When you find out what works for you, then come back and let us know for the next time.


I have some of this too and I want to make the bush but was concerned how to do so...hey there Wicca


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

jrh said:


> I've read lots of warnings about not letting it dry out. If you have wood already submerged, then you could put a little blob of subwassertang and hold it in place with a dark colored zip tie.


Funny, I got some to accidentally grow emersed once. Didn't do anything too impressive, it just hung out


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ok looks like next week i will try gluing some. since im moving tuesday ill wait till i get the tank back up before i open more glue. ill try a small bit on a rock first. wonder if ruff texture or smooth would work better? might ruff up some slate and a river rock and go from there.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Along similar lines, are there other plants that you can glue to objects?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

most mosses can be done this way. along with anubias and java fern. the trick is less is more


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

I glued some on about two weeks ago to a log of wood. Subwassertang on the backside of the log, Fissidens fontanus on the front side. The white stuff is the super glue (gel version) that I used to paste all of this onto the wood. Originally the glue was clear but after I put the log under water, it turned white. Been exactly like this for the last two weeks in a 29 gallon, Finnex planted + light tank, no CO2, no ferts. It hasn't died but maybe I need to fertilize to get some growth.

Kind of looks like hell and now I realize how goofy this looks. It was more an experiment than anything else. I think I'll take it out this weekend and glue more fissidens and subwasstertang on to fill in the blank spots.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

with glue a little goes along way. and fissidens is one of the slowest growing mosses i have ever had. give it time. do let me know how the subwassertang does.


----------



## MamaJu (Jun 4, 2013)

When I started out, I used thread to tie my flame moss to my piece of wood. It looked great once it grew in. But then after 4 months, all the flame moss turned brown and died. So I decided to try the subwassertang moss. I tried to use rubberbands to get it to stick to the wood but the subwassertang was so brittle that it just broke apart into pieces, making even harder to work with.

Eventually I tried the superglue method. Yes it works but it's ugly. I left it on the wood for about 2 months and then decided that I really didn't like the ugly white glue. But when I went to pull off the superglue, some of the subwassertang had attached itself to the wood. Lucky me. I pulled off the ugly superglue and tried very hard to leave the subwassertang alone. I guess my best advice is to use as little glue as possible to attach a small spot on the moss then let it grow.

OOO, IDEA. Why don't you try a push pin? Use the push pin to pin the subwassertang into the wood. Remove it gently when it has attached. Or you can try a paperclip to push the subwassertang into a crevice of the wood and remove it when it has grown in. Come to think of it, I think I am going to try that in the morning...

I'll send you a pic if I remember...


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Subwassertang shouldn't be brittle. It shoud be flexible, although I believe pellia is brittle.

For the person who did all the supergluing, give it some more time. Often mosses or other plants can take a month or two just to acclimate, before they put of a lot of groth.

Personally, I love the pushpin idea. Let us kow how that works.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Just a side note - I also tied Fissidens onto a piece of wood about two weeks ago - but put it in a high tech tank with Ray 2 light, pressurized CO2, modified EI dosing. It's looking good.

Yes, I can see how slow Fissidens grows and how much better it looks under high light, CO2, ferts.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, in the future I will use only one dot of glue per subwassertang frond. Didn't know my glue globs would turn white and stand out like a sore thumb on the dark wood.

I'll let everyone know what happens in a few weeks.


----------

